# Forrunner 305 - can't pair with Footpod?



## GTScott (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a Foreunner 305 (software version 2.08) and recently picked up a footpod to use when on the treadmill. I have gone through the Garmin instructions and the thing just won't pair. The light on the footpod flashes indicating the battery is healthy, but my 305 never "sees" it. There are no other sensors around when I am trying to pair it. I just go through the restart scan and nothing happens. Is there a way to reset the sensor or something?

I had no issues pairing the heart rate or cadence sensors.

I don't know if any of you guy use the footpod, but thought that maybe you would have some tips on trying to pair this thing. It is driving me insane!

-GT


----------



## GTScott (Nov 19, 2007)

I will go ahead and answer my own question in case someone else runs into this problem. 

I went back and took the battery out and put it back in to try to reset it. After doing that, I put the thing on my shoe and moved around a bit and what do you know...it found it. I think the problem was that I was trying to pair it with it stationary. Instead, having it sending a signal was the way to go. I have not yet used it on the treadmill yet but hope to this weekend.

-GT


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Give us some feedback on the footpod when you get some time with it. I'd like something like that as well, as I've just been manually entering distance info when I use the treadmill at this point. Sounds intriguing.


----------



## GTScott (Nov 19, 2007)

I need to calibrate the thing. It says it is 95% accurate out of the box and 98-99% when calibrated. While the mileage on my treadmill is not to be considered accurate, the two vary by 8%. Judging by what I think I am running on the treadmill, I think that my treadmill is reading high, the footpod low and reality is about smack in the middle. 

More so than anything else, I like it for being able to keep all of my data in training center. 

After I calibrate it I will let you know how it is working.


----------



## Steve in Minnesota (Jan 2, 2005)

Sorry do dig up an old post but I wanted to say THANK YOU! My footpod arrived last night and I was having a heck of a time getting it to pair. Your suggestion of having to be moving was just what I needed. Paired instantly.

Steve


----------

